# Lakers vs Spurs Gamethread (1/23)



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wow...this starting lineup in crazy. Clarkson, Sacre, and Kelly in there?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tank mode in full throttle.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Wow...this starting lineup in crazy. Clarkson, Sacre, and Kelly in there?


lol. You gotta be kidding me. 5 minutes of this crap and i've had it. No use on watching a tanking team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Embarrassing. Down 19 right now with a little over two minutes left in the first half.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

PauloCatarino said:


> lol. You gotta be kidding me. 5 minutes of this crap and i've had it. No use on watching a tanking team.


you've only watched 5 minutes of the Lakers this season?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

e-monk said:


> you've only watched 5 minutes of the Lakers this season?



Five minutes of tonight's game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

About damn time if you ask me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

At least we're fighting. Only down 13 now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

3:37 left in the 3rd. Lakers still don't have a player in double figures.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Glad Clarkson is getting some burn. Nice three-point play there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> 3:37 left in the 3rd. Lakers still don't have a player in double figures.



After I posted this, both Clarkson and Young got into double figures.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 76-61 after three.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#OkaforMudiayJohnsonTownsOubre


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So Lin got a DNP-CD.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Basel said:


> Five minutes of tonight's game.


he said:



> 5 minutes of this crap and i've had it. No use on watching a tanking team


he's been watching a tanking team all season so why all of a sudden is he getting so upset now? it's like he keeps deluding himself into believing something else is happening when its clearly not and never was


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Basel said:


> Glad Clarkson is getting some burn. Nice three-point play there.


...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> he said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's been watching a tanking team all season so why all of a sudden is he getting so upset now? it's like he keeps deluding himself into believing something else is happening when its clearly not and never was


The fact that the Lakers couldn't sign any impact FA and started the season with the current roster didn't mean (at least necessarily) that the Lakers' weren't trying to win games. After all, after Nick Young returned, there was a period of time the Lakers were playing 50/50 ball.

Then the Kobe sitting out games to "rest". And now starting a game with Clarkson/Ellington/Kelly/Hill/Sacre? The Lakers' aren't trying to compete. And that's where i draw the line. I don't mind losing. What i do mind is purposedly setting yourself to lose. And that's what i mean by "tanking".

Oh, and btw, Jeremy Lin is so great Byron Scott didn't risk playing him a minute, for the fear he would singlehandly own the Spurs.

Oh, and before someone talks about "oh, but now the Lakers have to give time to the youngsters/the Lakers have to showcase their players to try and get trades going", two facs:
1- There's only ONE youngster to bet on: Clarkson.
2- The Lakers' have NO tradeable player but Jordan Hill. And he is a known player, not needing aditional exposure.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the period of time that the Lakers played 50-50 ball when Young returned was 2 games, Kobe didn't start resting until weeks after that

they only went after one impact FA this summer and didn't even bother with anyone else

(you were shooting down Clarkson earlier this season glad you've come around)

I'm not sure what Lin has to do with it but he does represent an expiring contract that we took on for a draft pick - read that again someone paid us to take Lin on for a season - what kind of team does that? a tanking team that is gathering assets

that's what they've been since last summer as was clear to almost everyone - the only way this wasn't going to be the case is if about a dozen things came together in just the right way, none of which did

but Nash breaking down was predictable 
for that matter Kobe breaking down was pretty predictable
no one on the squad being able to play D? pretty eye test predictable
lack of scoring punch outside of Kobe and Swaggy? chalk chalk chalk
no real center
not a ton of perimeter shooting
a bunch of expiring contracts
taking riders on young players with upside
helping other teams clear cap room in exchange for future assets

they were not a good team on paper from the start and they acted just like any tanker would - maybe if they'd landed Melo they would have made some other more aggressive moves but since that didn't happen they stayed on plan and this was always that

and I'll bet you $2 that they do trade Jordan Hill (and maybe Jeremy Lin) before the deadline


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> the period of time that the Lakers played 50-50 ball when Young returned was 2 games, Kobe didn't start resting until weeks after that


The first 14 games Nick Young played the Lakers were 7-7.



> they only went after one impact FA this summer and didn't even bother with anyone else
> 
> (you were shooting down Clarkson earlier this season glad you've come around)
> 
> ...


I don't know what this has to do with what i've said. 
And it was: i don't mind losing. I knew the Lakers weren't very talented going in. What i can't stand is trying to lose *on purpose*.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

PauloCatarino said:


> I don't know what this has to do with what i've said.
> And it was: i don't mind losing. *I knew the Lakers weren't very talented going in.* What i can't stand is trying to lose on purpose.


the bold part is what you need to come to grips with - they play in the West, they were never anything but lottery bound you can play with semantics all you like but last summer was Melo or bust and they came up bust and everything else after is exactly on plan and this is the plan and you've got to stop acting surprised about it


----------

